# Karen Sue Tog Charter Friday 22 Dec 06



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

May have a possible spot or two 
on a short notice tog charter.

Boat is the Karen Sue and Date is 
22 Dec 06. Cost would be $110 
a person plus tip for mate.

I am waiting to hear back from 
1 or 2 folks but I will probably 
have a spot or two. I will 
confirm opennings NLT this 
coming Monday.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Definitely have at least 2 spots open.
If anybody is interested let me know.

T.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

wish I could join you henry but I have work that day


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Axon said:


> wish I could join you henry but I have work that day



That's cool. Don't work too hard.


----------

